# Königsforst, Tütberg und Lüderich



## Knartz85 (7. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche Gleichgesinnte für Touren durch den Königsforst, am Tütberg, Lüderich und gerne auch in umliegenden Gebieten! Würde mich freuen wenn sich ein paar nette Leute finden lassen.


----------



## Snowcrash (7. Juni 2015)

Ich wollte eigentlich schon immer mal durch den Königsforst fahren, auch wenn der nicht so furchtbar interessant sein soll. Man muss ja alles mal ausprobieren . Lüderich habe ich schon mal gehört, Tütberg noch nie - aber mal was Neues ist immer gut. Kennst du dich ein bisschen aus in den Gebieten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knartz85 (7. Juni 2015)

Ja wohne in der Gegend! Mit Königsforst war auch eher der Ausläufer in Richtung Bensberg und Forsbach gemeint! Dort wird es wieder bergisch! ;-)


----------



## Snowcrash (7. Juni 2015)

Ja super. Wie klingt Mittwoch/Donnerstag Nachmittag?


----------



## Knartz85 (7. Juni 2015)

Beides leider nicht so gut! Donnerstag könnte evtl klappen. Freitag sonst?


----------



## Snowcrash (7. Juni 2015)

Freitag is auch ok. So gegen 15:00 oder 16:00 Uhr? Sollte allerdings auch gleich dazu sagen, dass ich momentan kleinere Probleme mit meinem Rad hab. Bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob das bis Freitag besser oder schlechter wird...


----------



## Knartz85 (8. Juni 2015)

Eher 17:00 bis 17:30 wenn das okay ist! Bin vorher arbeiten! Es sei denn ich kann früher Schluss machen. Das wäre dann allerdings spontan...
Was denn für Probleme?


----------



## Snowcrash (9. Juni 2015)

Jo, 17:00 bis 17:30 is auch ok. Am Rad hat zum einen die Vorderbremse ziemlich nervig geschliffen, das ist aber schon erledigt. Außerdem hab ich Ärger mit dem Freilauf und überlege, den noch austauschen zu lassen.


----------



## Knartz85 (9. Juni 2015)

Aber also nichts was auf ner Tour mitten im Wald zu nem total Ausfall führen würde! 
Von wo kommst du denn bzw wo könntest du gut hinkommen als Startpunkt?


----------



## Snowcrash (9. Juni 2015)

Nee, wie gesagt, kleinere Sachen. Ich schick dir gleich noch mal 'ne PN.


----------



## neorg (12. Juni 2015)

Hi, 
ich wuerde mich euch gerne ein mal anschliessen, allerdings kann ich heute leider nicht... Das naechste mal waere ich aber dabei. Komme aus Koeln. Wenn ihr wisst wann, sagt einfach bescheid! Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knartz85 (12. Juni 2015)

Gerne! Heute klappt das leider bei uns auch nicht! Denke wir verschieben das auf nächste Woche!


----------



## Moglie (17. Juni 2015)

Hey ich fahre eigentlich täglich da rum, ist sozusagen meine Hausrunde (Königsforst, Tütberg, Wahner Heide) für meine Kondition.

Wann fahrt ihr das nächste mal?


----------



## neorg (17. Juni 2015)

Für mich wäre es am Wochenende am besten, da ich in der Woche um 3.00 uhr aufstehen muss... Ich weiß nicht wie es mit den beiden aussieht. Wie sie es denn bei dir aus?


----------



## Moglie (17. Juni 2015)

Bei mir sieht es gut aus.. Fahre ja fast jeden Tag dort. 
Bin zeitlich sehr flexibel, bin aus Refrath.
Fahre immer da hinterm Lidl rein weil ich da wohne. Kann gerne auch wo anders hinkommen, gar kein Problem.
Fahre dann meist eine große Runde im Königsforst inkl. Tütberg wieder runter Richtung Wahner Heide, Flughafen, Troisdorf etc. .. Lüderich kenne ich nicht, würde es aber gerne kennenlernen. 
Habe noch ein Oldtimer MTB, vielleicht wird es bald mal ein neues. Aber mehr braucht man da ja nicht. Kenne nur die Forststraßen.
Habe letztes Jahr erst mit dem Sport wieder angefangen. 
Wie alt seid ihr? Bin 31.

Kann mich auch gern an Tempo anpassen.


----------



## Knartz85 (18. Juni 2015)

Ich bin 29 und habe auch erst vor kurzem wieder mit dem Sport angefangen! Wochenende ist denke ich für die meisten am besten oder?


----------



## neorg (18. Juni 2015)

Bin 28 und fange gerade an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (18. Juni 2015)

Cool, ein neuer Anfängertreff ist gefunden  Wie damals, vor... vor... ach lassen wir das


----------



## Moglie (18. Juni 2015)

Ok, am WE ist gut.
Dieses WE soll es ja regnen bzw. am Samstag bis Abends und Sonntags ab Nachmittag.


----------



## PoliceCar (18. Juni 2015)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Cool, ein neuer Anfängertreff ist gefunden  Wie damals, vor... vor... ach lassen wir das


Jau, kann mich auch noch difus erinnern. 

'Ne Anregung an die hiesigen KöFo-Newstarter:

Termin ohne Diskussion festlegen und ins LMB (oben rechts) setzen. Wer kommt, der kommt. - Wer nicht kommt, der will eben nicht wirklich oder kommt beim nächsten mal.
Einer muß halt den Chef spielen, sonst wird dat nix. Und dann immer schön dranbleiben.

Ich halte mich da raus. Bin schon zu alt ...


----------



## Moglie (20. Juni 2015)

War heute kurzfristig und ungeplant doch noch unterwegs, weil es ja dann doch nicht mehr geregnet hat.
Es war eine kleine schöne Schlammschlacht mit etwas Herbstfeeling bei Temperaturen um die 11-12 Grad im Wald. 

Wo ist der Sommer hin?


----------



## Knartz85 (22. Juni 2015)

Ja das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt! Washaltet ihr von Sonntag dem 05.07.15? Früher geht bei mir leider nicht wirklich! Dann würde ich wenn ihr einverstanden seit mal einen LMB termin anlegen!


----------



## neorg (22. Juni 2015)

Klingt sehr gut, mach das!


----------



## Moglie (22. Juni 2015)

Prima!  Wenn das Wetter mitspielt und ich da bin mach ich mit.


----------



## Knartz85 (22. Juni 2015)

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15411


----------



## Jack Vegas (23. Juni 2015)

Hi,

nach jahrelanger Abstinenz habe ich mein Hardtail mal wieder ausgebuddelt und bin auf der Suche nach Mitfahrern in und um Köln. Gibt es hier auch Leute die direkt in Köln wohnen und entweder per Rad oder Auto Richtung Forsbach, Lohmar etc. fahren?

Mein Tempo ist sowohl bergauf wie auch bergab eher gemütlich, die Kondition braucht auch noch etwas Nachhilfe (7 Jahre Pause...).

Spontan suche ich bei schönem Wetter noch Leute die vlt. Lust haben entweder morgen Vormittag oder Mittag 2 bis 3 Stündchen fahren zu gehen...

Cheers Toby


----------



## Knartz85 (23. Juni 2015)

Ich bin bis nächste Woche leider raus...
Aber du kannst gernw hier mitfahren! ;-)
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15411


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jack Vegas (23. Juni 2015)

Hi, danke für die Info, ich werde mal spontan schauen ob ich das hinbekomme


----------



## Knartz85 (28. Juni 2015)

Wetter scheint gut zu werden!


----------



## Moglie (28. Juni 2015)

Ja, sieht sehr gut aus!
Angeblich 25 Grad laut WetterOnline App am Sonntag.
Einen Tag davor hätten wir 36 Grad da wird es schon hart. 

Heute hat es leider meinen Umwerfer + Zug zerlegt bekomme aber bis dahin bestimmt Ersatz, ansonsten muss ich die Kette selber auf die Kettenblätter legen.


----------



## Knartz85 (29. Juni 2015)

Sonst legste die Kette einfach auf einen Gang mit dem du alles fahren kannst!


----------



## neorg (4. Juli 2015)

Gefahren wird bei jedem Wetter? Mir ist es egal obs regnet, aber laesst es sich dort dann fahren?


----------



## Snowcrash (4. Juli 2015)

Es sind für morgen Mittag und Abend Gewitter angesagt, und das noch bei über 30°, es wird also so richtig schwül werden...


----------



## PoliceCar (4. Juli 2015)

*"Früher"*, also damals vor dem Krieg, wurde im KöFo bei jedem Wetter gefahren. Man hatte einen Ruf zu verlieren und den galt es konsquent zu verteidigen ... 
Nachzulesen *hier und ff*


----------



## neorg (4. Juli 2015)

it is settled then...


----------



## Moglie (4. Juli 2015)

Also treffen wir uns da am Waldeingang beim Park mit dem Waldkindergarten bei der Unterführung vom Königsforst?
Denke ich komme auch, kommt drauf an wie dolle das wird mit den Gewittern, Stürmen und Hagel wird.. die übertreiben da ja gerne.

http://www.ksta.de/nrw/sauna-nrw-te...regen-und-sturm-drohen,27916718,31119778.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neorg (4. Juli 2015)

Wird schon werden also ich werde dort sein, wo es in lmb auf der Karte steht.


----------



## Snowcrash (4. Juli 2015)

Na ja, solange es morgen nicht gerade in Strömen gießt, werde ich wohl auch da sein. Treffpunkt wäre dann hier, wenn ich das richtig sehe?


----------



## neorg (4. Juli 2015)

So schaut's aus.


----------



## Knartz85 (5. Juli 2015)

Genau da am Ende des Parks wo auch der Waldkindergarten ist, ist eine Wanderkarte an der Straße wo es dann durch die Unterführung in den Wald geht. Dachte da ist ein guter Treffpunkt. 
Mit dem Wetter sehe ich das so wie ihr! Ich denke nicht das es so schlimm wird das man nicht fahren kann. Und der Fahrtwind kühlt ja in Kombination mit dem Schweiß auf der Haut!
Von mir kommt auch noch jemand mit der nicht hier im Forum ist, damit wären wir dann zu fünft! 
Also bis später Jungs! ✌️


----------



## Knartz85 (5. Juli 2015)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Na ja, solange es morgen nicht gerade in Strömen gießt, werde ich wohl auch da sein. Treffpunkt wäre dann hier, wenn ich das richtig sehe?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 401574



Noch etwa 100 Meter die Straße weiter rauf! Also links von dem eingekreisten Punkt!


----------



## Knartz85 (5. Juli 2015)

Hat Mega Spaß gemacht heute mit euch! Auch wenn es sehr anstrengend bei dem Wetter war... Boffe ihr seit alle gut heim gekommen? Ich hatte vor der Haustür auch noch nen Platten hinten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moglie (5. Juli 2015)

Das war ja eine sehr schöne Tour mit einer super Führung danke an Knartz85. 
Die ganzen Trails kannte ich noch nicht, sie waren auch für mich noch fahrbar da hatte ich ja erst bedenken.

Auf dem Rückweg wurde ich dann doch so richtig geduscht! *lach


----------



## neorg (5. Juli 2015)

Jo, war super! Vielen dank an den Guide! 
Bin gerade rechtzeitig zur Haltestelle gekommen, um trocken zu bleiben
Hattest du was im reifen oder bist noch wo reingefahren?


----------



## Snowcrash (5. Juli 2015)

Schöne Tour mit netten Leuten, gerne wieder. Vielen Dank @Knartz85 dafür. Bin auf dem Rückweg natürlich auch noch ordentlich in den Regen gekommen, aber naß war ich vorher eh schon .


----------



## Knartz85 (5. Juli 2015)

Danke Danke! Bin bei mir den Bordstein hoch gesprungen und mit dem Hinterreifen auf die Kante geknallt!


----------



## Oliver111182 (7. Juli 2015)

Servus zusammen.
Ich habe auch wieder langsam angefangen. 
Bin also in 2-3 Wochen auch dabei.

Kann euch dann gerne mal die Hardt zeigen.

Gruß, Ili


----------



## neorg (8. Juli 2015)

Knartz85 schrieb:


> Danke Danke! Bin bei mir den Bordstein hoch gesprungen und mit dem Hinterreifen auf die Kante geknallt!


Und 30 minuten davor noch von erzählt...

@Oliver111182 klar, gerne.


----------



## Moglie (8. Juli 2015)

Hört sich auch gut an Oliver, wo ist denn das? 

Bei gps-tour.info gibt es auch Touren z.B. die http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.36945.html sieht aber etwas flacher aus als unsere letzte Tour mit 1000hm.. führt auch am Lüderich vorbei da könnten wir ja nochmal auf Trailjagd gehen.
Hat jemand ein Fahrradnavi wo man so eine Karte drauf lädt?

PS: Zur Einschätzung, was sind wir da eigentlich am Lüderich gefahren war das S1 oder S2? http://www.singletrail-skala.de/


----------



## Snowcrash (8. Juli 2015)

Moglie schrieb:


> PS: Zur Einschätzung, was sind wir da eigentlich am Lüderich gefahren war das S1 oder S2? http://www.singletrail-skala.de/



Na, ich würd schon sagen, dass war noch S1, auch wenn die Wurzeln teilweise etwas dicker waren. S2 is schon 'ne ganze Ecke härter.


----------



## Konfuzius (8. Juli 2015)

Im Bereich Königsforst/Lüderich gibt's eigentlich nur eine S2-Passage.
Und die ist ungefähr 5 Meter lang...


----------



## Knartz85 (9. Juli 2015)

Denke auch nach der Skala war das S1! 
Klingt gut Oliver am besten direkt ne Tour unter LMB eintragen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver111182 (9. Juli 2015)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Im Bereich Königsforst/Lüderich gibt's eigentlich nur eine S2-Passage.
> Und die ist ungefähr 5 Meter lang...



Meinst du dieses Stück unterhalb vom Bombentrail, wenn man unterhalb des Forstweges weiterfährt bis ins Tal?


----------



## Oliver111182 (9. Juli 2015)

Moglie schrieb:


> Hört sich auch gut an Oliver, wo ist denn das?



Die Hardt liegt zwischen Bensberg, Herkenrath und Schloss Lerbach.

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.136154.html
Meine kleine Wanderrunde zur Orientierung

Zwischen Hardt, Königsforst und Lüderich gibt es genug zu entdecken


----------



## Konfuzius (9. Juli 2015)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Meinst du dieses Stück unterhalb vom Bombentrail, wenn man unterhalb des Forstweges weiterfährt bis ins Tal?



Ja, genau.
Und in der Hardt die eine Abfahrt von Hardtknippen ins Milchborntal würd' ich auch nicht mehr als S1 bezeichnen.


----------



## Knartz85 (13. Juli 2015)

Sieht gut aus! Wann gehts los?


----------



## Moglie (19. Juli 2015)

Ja wäre toll wenn wird nochmal fahren würden.


----------



## Snowcrash (19. Juli 2015)

Jo, wäre ich auch wieder dabei .


----------



## neorg (21. Juli 2015)

ich auch, mach halt keinen sinn, wenn ich nen lmb eintrag mache. da wir dann sehr viele umwege fahren wuerden


----------



## Knartz85 (23. Juli 2015)

Wollte Oliver uns nicht durch die Hardt führen?


----------



## kucht (26. Juli 2015)

Moglie schrieb:


> Bei gps-tour.info gibt es auch Touren z.B. die http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.36945.html



Ist die Tour hier schon mal einer gefahren? 

Hab diese Tour heute genutzt um mein Garmin Edge800 Navi zum Mtb navigieren zu testen (vorher nur Rennrad). Weiß jetzt nicht ob mein Navi falsch eingestellt ist oder die Strecke wirklich über geschätzt:
10-15km asphaltierte Wege und
20km vollständig ausgebaute und befestigte Wege führt?

Hab mich die meiste Zeit zwischen Trekking und City-Rädern ziemlich fehl am Platz gefühlt. 
Lags am Navi oder ist die Tour nichts für mich?

Schöne Trails hab ich bis auf ein paar Meter nicht gefunden 
Könnt ihr mir andere Strecken nennen mit höherem Trail-Anteil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (27. Juli 2015)

Touren aus dem Netz sind oft eher "gähn" 

Hilft nur, sich den Track vorher auf zb basecamp mit openmtbmaps-Karte anzuschauen und ggf zu ändern.

Grüße


----------



## on any sunday (27. Juli 2015)

Wir wissen ja nicht, in welcher Form er die Tour runtergeladen hast. Als Track, Route? Bei einer Route hängt es von der Einstellung und der aktiven Karte ab, was das Gerät aus der Route macht. Nach einem kurzen Überflug sollten da schon ein paar Trails dabei gewesen sein. Einfach den Track runterladen und dann mit der Aufzeichnung vergleichen.


----------



## kucht (29. Juli 2015)

Ja gut möglich das es daran lag. Hab bisher meine Rennrad Touren immer selbst geplant. Bin mir deshalb unsicher woran es lag. Navi falsch eingestellt, Route nicht konvertiert oder wirklich an der vorgegebenen Strecke. 
Dachte hier ist die Strecke vielleicht schon mal einer gefahren und kann sagen ob mein Navi mich an den interessanten Trails vorbei gelotst hat.


----------



## Konfuzius (29. Juli 2015)

Nö, Dein Navi ist ok.
Der Track manövriert tatsächlich zielsicher um fast jeden Trail rum...


----------



## Knartz85 (3. September 2015)

Recht ruhig geworden hier... Fahren wir nochmal vor dem Winter?


----------



## Snowcrash (4. September 2015)

Ich wär auf jeden Fall dabei .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knartz85 (5. September 2015)

Wetter wird ja jetzt leider wieder schlechter... Denke wir müssen dann mal spontan ne Tour planen! Sonntags?


----------



## Snowcrash (5. September 2015)

Meinst du morgen oder nächste Woche? Eigentlich müsste es morgen bei mir gehen, aber 100%ig kann ich das erst morgen Vormittag sagen. Grundsätzlich würde ich sagen so gehen 15:00 oder 16:00 Uhr?


----------



## Knartz85 (5. September 2015)

Ich meinte generell aber morgen würde bei mir auch gehen! ;-)


----------



## Snowcrash (6. September 2015)

Heute wird bei mir leider doch nix, aber lass uns doch mal nächsten Sonntag im Auge behalten. Vielleicht magst du die Tour ja auch wieder ins LMB setzen?


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. September 2015)

Spontane Runde heute, Start 14 Uhr Freibad Hoffnungsthal

Edit: Bei Interesse kurze PN, sonst fahr ich den Treffpunkt nicht an


----------



## Knartz85 (6. September 2015)

Nächsten Sonntag wird bei mir eher schwer...


----------



## sun909 (7. September 2015)

Ist grad verdammt matschig dort, war am Samstag unterwegs 

Pampe pur...

Nächstes WE geht aber leider nicht...

grüße


----------



## Knartz85 (7. September 2015)

Kann ich bestätigen... hab mich gestern derbe aufs Maul gelegt!


----------



## Falzbeil (20. Juni 2016)

Hi,
reichlich ruhig hier. hab gerade gesehen das Ihr in meinem Heimatrevier rumfahrt. Eventuell kann man sich ja mal zusammenschließen?
Ich fahre beispielsweise am Mittwoch ne schnelle runde Lidl Kölner Straße - Tütberg - Lüderich - Bleifeld - Tütberg. Allerdings eher um 20h.
Gruß


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Juli 2016)

Hier geht Sonntag was  ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

